# Has anyone successfully installed custom ringtones & notifications on the Bionic?



## gburlingame (Aug 21, 2011)

****EDITED 9/21/2011****
Thanks to everyone who chimed in with tips and suggestions.

I finally figured out the root cause of my difficulties and it was of my own doing. When I moved over from the Droid Charge to the Bionic, I immediately installed a little utility called Rescan Media Root and turned off scanning at bootup. The Droid Charge took a long time to boot up and this utility shortened that time a lot.

Without really thinking about it, I put that app on the Bionic. It turns out this is a big mistake.

The Bionic must build its database of media at startup and the Rescan Media Root utility stopped that from happening.

After re-enabling scanning at bootup all of my media files are showing up as expected.

I wanted to mention this in case anyone else runs into this issue.

Thanks!

***ORIGINAL POSTING ***
Hi everyone,

I would like to get some custom ringtones and notification sounds installed on the Bionic. I've tried putting them directly on the phone in /system/media/audio/notifications and also on the SDCARD in the folder /media/audio/notifications, but they do not appear in the list of available tones.

I've tried both OGG and MP3 files, and neither has worked.

Does anyone know if it is possible to do this on the Bionic and where the files should go?

Thanks!


----------



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

media/audio/notifications/ringtones

is where i store my ringtones, mp3 format


----------



## gburlingame (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Varelse,

Thanks for the reply.

I just tried that folder and I don't see the ringtones that I put into the folder.../sdcard/media/audio/notifications/ringtones

This is working for you on the Bionic? You are able to select those sounds via SETTINGS/SOUNDS?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

"gburlingame said:


> Hi Varelse,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


After you copy your ringtones/notifications to /system/media/audio/ringtones/ or notifications, be sure and set the permissions the same as the other files in the folder. Note that none of the files (sounds) that you copied over will show up to be selected until after you reboot.


----------



## gburlingame (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi PerCompLLC,

I just tried your suggestion as well. I set the permissions to match the same as the other files and I rebooted, but I still don't see the files.

Something strange is going on...hmmm...

Greg


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Why not just use tone picker, its free on the market. I have a custom ringtone and notification.


----------



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

this might be dumb but did you try putting it in sdcard-ext

i pulled my SDcard from my previous devices, and when using root explorer I noticed it was showing as sdcard-ext... hopefully that will resolve all of your issues


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you rebooted after putting the files in there?
Might want to do that so the system media scanner can recognize the new files


----------



## nrage23 (Sep 14, 2011)

In order to see the ringtones or notifications in the list when you try to change them in settings you create a folder for each on your sdcard (ex. sdcard/ringtones for ringtones and sdcard/notifications for your notifications). I had a hard time finding this info last year when I got my EVO but it has worked on my EVO, Thunderbolt, and Bionic. Mine are mp3 files that I got from Crackberry.com when I had my Blackberry.


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

I have not tried to transfer custom tones from my PC to my Bionic yet, but I have made one with RingDroid on the Bionic as well as installed Zedge and downloaded a couple notification tones, all recognizable in sound settings. I am having issues with both Bionic and my Acer Iconia A500 using sdcard-ext, and it is getting rather annoying. I am seeing this as a trend with new devices.

Edit: I just created a new folder for ringtones on sd and dropped a couple .mp3 in there, all recognizable in sound settings.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

The answer is yes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## alroger (Sep 22, 2011)

I got here exactly because I always disable the Media Scanner. But now I would like some personal notifications, and I assumed I could just throw them at /system/media/audio/notifications, because those always appear in the sound lists. But nothing that I put in there comes up in the list. Is there a pre-defined or pre-compiled list for the files in that directory? I've tried mp3 and ogg, same permissions, etc and nada.
If I run media scanner those files popup right away, including files in the sdcard, but then I would have to run it at everyboot again.
Any ideas?

Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000N running Overcome Kratos (Gingerbread).


----------

